# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Can someone ID this animal, it's so cool

## oneshotveth

I found this on dendroboard.com



Looks really cool!

----------


## John Clare

It's a Leaf-Tailed Gecko from the genus _Uroplatus_.  They come from Madagascar.  Read more:

Leaf Tailed gecko Uroplatus sp. Caresheet

----------


## Kurt

It looks like _Uroplatus phantasticus_, the Satanic leaf-tailed gecko to me.

----------


## Ebony

Wow, That is so cool. The animal kingdom never seises to amaze me :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

You should see what's at the bottom of the ocean.

----------


## Ebony

A whole other world down there :Smile: .

----------

